# How High Of Winds Is Safe?



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

So, I am stranded in PA due to snow on my way to Florida. Tomorrow there are going to be high winds as I travel down 81 to 77. How high sustained winds are safe and how high gusts. I am trying to decide if it will be safe to travel or not with the trailer.

Tena


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

funbikerchick said:


> So, I am stranded in PA due to snow on my way to Florida. Tomorrow there are going to be high winds as I travel down 81 to 77. How high sustained winds are safe and how high gusts. I am trying to decide if it will be safe to travel or not with the trailer.
> 
> Tena


I have never seen anything posted as too a limitation but it all comes down to what your towing and how comfortable you will be in the forecast weather conditions. I think if its around 30 mph steady winds, just take your time and you'll be fine. The gusts are the unknown, but unless its ridiculously bad (50 - 60 mph), I'd personally give it a shot.

I don't know if you'll get a straight or exact number, but I hope this helps.

Capt


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If your WDH and set up are good, you may feel the gusts but you should be able to travel safely. That would include slowing down until you get south of the effects of the storm. TAKE YOUR TIME! If you are not comfortable, pull over and wait a while longer. If you have to do less than 45 on the highway, use flashers or again, pull off the highway and wait awhile longer.

Travel safe!

Eric


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

What ever you do, try to be safe and keep us posted on your travels!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Wind direction is critical. I have pulled in a 55 mph head wind and other then watching the fuel gauge do a steady drop I really didn't notice it too much. That said a 25 mph quartering wind can be very difficult to drive in. You can adjust to almost any wind condition by slowing down.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

funbikerchick said:


> So, I am stranded in PA due to snow on my way to Florida. Tomorrow there are going to be high winds as I travel down 81 to 77. How high sustained winds are safe and how high gusts. I am trying to decide if it will be safe to travel or not with the trailer.
> 
> Tena


Be careful. Don't take any unnecessary risk. I wrote an article on driving too fast that includes a video of an RV trailer being turned over by the wind.

Towing To Fast?


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

It's the "cross winds" that will blindside you. A couple came to visit us a couple days ago in their motorcoach and told us that a crosswind caused them to change lanes almost taking out a tractor-trailer. Your just cruising along and all of a sudden you approach an open field and it happens. Pay attention to the open fields and don't be shy about using the "CB", if you carry one, to find where they are hiding.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Three out of the four ordinal wind directions are detrimental to high profile RV's.

Crosswinds are the trickiest, and particularly hate a crosswind that comes from the driver's side, because every time another RV or truck passes me coming in the opposite direction especially on a two lane road, they momentarily block the wind, which causes me to swerve in their direction. One can't really anticipate that, just react to it.

But that's not as bad as when one is being passed by another RV or truck going in the same direction. That appears to create a vacuum which sucks my vehicle precariously close to theirs.

When crosswinds are too much of a white knuckle experience, I find the nearest rest area, cafe, or whatever to get out of the situation and wait until it's over.

Strong headwinds have reduced my fuel economy by as much as 50% and that hurts me in the pocketbook.

But I do love a tailwind. It seems as I can drive forever on a tank of fuel with a tailwind, and it's almost effortless driving. That is until I stop and open my vehicle door - if I'm not paying attention the wind rips the door out of my hands and also off of my truck's body. Yikes!


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

I have run through some high winds with the old camper. I have to agree with others the crosswind is the worst. I have found that the longer the wheel base the lower the problem is. I also think that if your tow unit weights more than your camper this seems to help me. But,I think if the winds get up to with gust passing the 55 to 60 mph. I tend to just pull over and take five.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Dave-Gray said:


> So, I am stranded in PA due to snow on my way to Florida. Tomorrow there are going to be high winds as I travel down 81 to 77. How high sustained winds are safe and how high gusts. I am trying to decide if it will be safe to travel or not with the trailer.
> 
> Tena


Be careful. Don't take any unnecessary risk. I wrote an article on driving too fast that includes a video of an RV trailer being turned over by the wind.

Towing To Fast?
[/quote]
That was a pretty scary crash that could have been much worse if oncoming traffic had been involved. Looks like it was a one-ton GMC that the trailer picked up and spun around like a toy. The trailer appears to be VERY long and I'm not positive, but I don't think I saw any weight distribution or anti-sway components on the hitch. His propane tanks didn't fall off though!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Agree with the crosswinds being the worst. It's logical but does bear repeating. There have been times ( the tornadoes of 2011 when driving in Missouri for one ) when my white-knuckle gripping of the steering wheel caused my forearms and hands to hurt badly for literally weeks afterward. When the 18-wheelers began pulling over at the off ramps and on ramps I determined it must be time to stop.

The maiden voyage of our new 210RS was quite an adventure. A total of 20 states and 7500 miles. Not a shakedown cruise for the faint of heart.









Be safe and stay focused.


----------



## BrandonMH (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, what a video. Good luck and let us know how it went. More snow coming early tomorrow, I hope you went today. It was nice here in Pa with a light breeze.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who replied. I made it safely to my destination on Friday the 28th. Spent 14 hours on the road Thursday to make up for the time lost on Wednesday due to the snow. Was definitely good to have left when I did. It was a small window between storms. As far as the winds, there were times I was uncomfortable due to the gusts and afraid the roads might be slippery, but I had no problems beyond my nerves. I am sure my equalizer hitch was a big part of why things were as smooth as they were.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

funbikerchick said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied. I made it safely to my destination on Friday the 28th. Spent 14 hours on the road Thursday to make up for the time lost on Wednesday due to the snow. Was definitely good to have left when I did. It was a small window between storms. As far as the winds, there were times I was uncomfortable due to the gusts and afraid the roads might be slippery, but I had no problems beyond my nerves. I am sure my equalizer hitch was a big part of why things were as smooth as they were.


Good to hear you made it safe. Safe travels and have a Happy New Year.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

funbikerchick said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied. I made it safely to my destination on Friday the 28th. Spent 14 hours on the road Thursday to make up for the time lost on Wednesday due to the snow. Was definitely good to have left when I did. It was a small window between storms. As far as the winds, there were times I was uncomfortable due to the gusts and afraid the roads might be slippery, but I had no problems beyond my nerves. I am sure my equalizer hitch was a big part of why things were as smooth as they were.


Having that experience under your belt must give you a well earned sense of accomplishment. Well done!


----------

